# penis curiosity



## Livie'smomma (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi there. I was wondering what everyone does when they get to this issue. My dd is 14 months and is very curious about my DH's penis. We aren't shy about peeing with the doors open and DD wanders in and out of the bathrooms while we are doing so. Over the last week she has developed quite the curiosity about DH's member. She wants to reach out and touch it. Hubby hasn't let her do that, but wonders if he should. I am wondering what everyone else did? Please don't take this the wrong way, DH is NOT looking to get some sick sexual charge out of this and I wouldn't appreciate comments implying this. Thanks.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

we don't allow our children to touch our privates. they are after all private. around that age is when dh starts being more discreet. I think children will grow up just fine and healthy even if they are not alowed to explore every aspect of everything and this is one of those things that a casual glace is jst gonna have to do for. in our family anyway.

I wouoldn't think it was pervy if he let her touch it but I don't think it is apropriate either.


----------



## 13710 (Mar 23, 2004)

My DS (20 months) discovered his penis a few months ago and loves to point out his dad's when DH is getting out of the shower, etc. We always say, "that's daddy's penis, not for touching, you can touch your own penis." Obviously, you can't do that with a girl, but you can impart the same message - we all have private parts that we keep just for ourselves. Our main rationale in not letting DS explore his dad's penis (besides the fact that my DH is not at all in to having his kid touch him, lol) is that he needs to learn boundaries... and it seemed like a good place to start. We are trying to find some books with body parts in them to help feed DS's curiosity.


----------



## dswmom (Nov 17, 2002)

Curiosity is typical and essential for a child's mind to grow. However, setting boundaries is also a very important part of growing and learning. If your dd was allowed to touch then what would keep her from reaching out and trying to touch another person's private? This is not to imply that she is going to be in a place where penises abound, but at 14 mo. they don't discriminate well.

I'd say looking and being interested is one thing, but touching...na.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Hmmm... would you believe that this has never come up in our house? Ds is interested in his own penis (aren't all little boys) and he likes pointing out that daddy has one too, but he has never shown any interest in my parts. He goes to the bathroom with me all of the time, and we even bathe together occasionally but he has never really seemed terribly interested in my parts, or even in my lack of penis. He does notice when I am wearing a pad and gets me new ones out of the cabinet (we joke that his goal is to eventually be a bathroom attendant) and he has seen me using the toliet so many times that he wipes himself when he pees too but that is about it. Now my breasts he is obsessed with, but I think that is because he nursed for so long and he still sees them as comfort objects. This doesn't bother me, I would rather he grew up respecting womens breasts as the source of nurishment and comfort for babies than objectifying them and thinking of them as solely sexual. I guess this is just another one of those things that is different about ds.

I agree with the previous posters, just explain to her what it is, and that it is private. Maybe show her that she and mommy have a vagina (or yoni or whatever you want to call it) because they are women, and daddy has a penis because he is a man.


----------

